# IF you got it, how soon did bloody show preceed labor?



## oregongirlie (Mar 14, 2006)

Any sort of "show". Not just a mucous plug.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

with m, i had some mild contractions starting around 3pm. around 6pm, i had bloody show and was in full-blown labor by 2am.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

it varies from a couple of day to a week.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't remember having any show at all. I had a bit of mucous a week or so before labor but I'm not sure if it was my mucous plug or not.


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

I started getting pink mucous early Saturday morning and it continued all day Saturday and Sunday accompanied by occasional light cramping (cramping while I was seated so not triggered by activity but also not heavy enough to merit a glance at the clock). I went into labor about 48 hours later (early Monday morning).

Dr. Sears said most women go into labor within 72 hours or so once theystart to lose their plug but some go for a week or even two weeks longer.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I had pink mucus starting on Saturday, and it stopped by late Sunday. I had no other "show" until my water broke unexpectedly Tuesday night, but once the contractions got going by the next morning I had more "bloody show." DD was born late Wednesday.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

DC 1:
I bled from about 8 a.m. throughout labor . . .so much blood. DC was born at 3:45 p.m. that day.

DC 2:
I had it at about midnight, then DC was born at 5 40 a.m. It was what I expected bloody show to be that time, not the outpouring of blood I had the first time.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

At 1 am I was laying in bed and noticed contractions, by 2:30 am I had a tiny bit of show, by 7am I had quite a bit. (I was about 5 cm dialated at that point). DS was born at noon.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

1st baby I didn't notice any show.

2nd baby, had small amount of bleeding, in the next few days it became clearer and more mucousy. Went into labor ~ 3 days after first show. I was 36w so I didn't really want to give birth yet. Went to hospital for check up because blood was bright red (it's not usually, usually more pinkish) and the OB there said most women go into labor within 2-3 days of the show.


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

With my dd, I lost my mucous plug the morning I went into labor. It was about 4 hours later that labor started...


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*With my dd chloe i woke up with contractions and went to the toilet and noticed i had my show, with my ds cameron i lost a little of my show in the morning and then little bits more throughout the day and then went into labour that evening, with my dd caitlin i had a show at 26 wks which totally freaked me and then went on to have a show at 38+3 wks and went into labour the next morning*


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Just wanted to say that I kept waiting for the bloody show with ds so I'd know I was in active labor but it didn't happen until he was actually being born







My MW didn't make it in time because I had a rapid labor and I even until the end though I was in early labor.







:


----------



## faithhopelove (Feb 27, 2004)

i didnt get it till i was in full blown labor


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

All 4 times, I had a little bloody show, or blood tinged mucus the day they were born. With all but my 2nd, the bloody show started with the first contractions (and the longest before any was born was 7 hours.) With my second, I had some mild contractions and bloody show in the morning around 6 am or so, the contractions stopped for a few hours, I started contracting stronger again around 8 pm or so - but didn't think I was in labor, had a big gush of blood around 9:15pm, and baby was born accidental UC at 9:32 pm. Looking back, I'm pretty sure the bigger gush of blood was the last bit of cervix dilating.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

My good friend swears she lost her mucous plug 3 different times, each time it was tinged with blood. Weeks went by before she went into labor.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm thinking it was somewhere between midnight and 3 am....ds was born at 9:24 am the same day. Contractions were unfeelable the day before....by midnight I felt them.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

it started happening during labor.


----------



## JanetF (Oct 31, 2004)

3 July massive bloodstained hindwater leak. Full on labour 11 July, baby born 13 July.


----------



## Sonnenwende (Sep 9, 2006)

I had a lot bloody, mucousy discharge after my membranes were stripped, but it was nothing compared to what came out during labor.


----------

